# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Prosthetic Arm - Project Daniel

## Larry

Wow, this is a heart wrencher of a 3D Printing story.  We have already seen many prosthetics 3D Printed in the past, from legs, to hands, to eyes, to noses.  In my opinion this is probably the most impressive 3D printed prosthetic to date.  An organization called Not Impossible Labs, whose slogan is "Technology For The Sake of Humanity," has 3D Printed an entire Prosthetic arm.  Not only that but these arms are being printed out in bulk for amputees in war torn Sudan.



This project was started by Not Impossible Labs for a 16 year old boy, Daniel, who lost both his arms in a bomb explosion 2 years ago.  The goal was quickly reached and Daniel soon received his arms.  Here is a video about the project:

----------

